# An easy way to generate more views.



## Aurali (Aug 23, 2009)

Now this is a big grievance to a lot of viewers, but please; if you want people click your work, then DESCRIBE what your story is about in the comment section of the page. The comment is what's shown when you hover over a thumbnail, and I really will not read a story that I don't have any clue what is going on in it (and leaves just a copyright. So please, if you want people to read your work, give us a taste of what's to come, intrigue us with your comment, make us want to read it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 23, 2009)

thats what i did, i want people to tell me what they think of my stories before i write it, it may or may not get made depending on reactoins. thats how im going to do all my stories from now on.


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

Another idea: Take the time to make a nice thumbnail. Peoples' eyes tend to drift over the standard "story" thumb.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> Another idea: Take the time to make a nice thumbnail. Peoples' eyes tend to drift over the standard "story" thumb.



To be honest, the whole "thumbnail" thing for a story is a bit dumb, I'd rather see the first bit of the title. It means a lot more than a random thumbnail.


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

Eli said:


> To be honest, the whole "thumbnail" thing for a story is a bit dumb, I'd rather see the first bit of the title. It means a lot more than a random thumbnail.



I didn't say thumbnail instead of a description. It just enhances it. Even a flat background color with your title on it will make your submission pop out.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> I didn't say thumbnail instead of a description. It just enhances it. Even a flat background color with your title on it will make your submission pop out.



No what I mean is having a thumbnail at all seems a bit pointless to me. :/ not enough room for a real cover art, and it doesn't usually come out to being more than the artists head or something of the sorts.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Dont have as the title "SonicXAMYxShadowXMyOC? " 
For writers, I think a creative title is needed, and not a sprite as the Thumbnail. Something floral. Write the biggest discription going of what is going on. Not " This is yiff plz read "


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

Eli said:


> No what I mean is having a thumbnail at all seems a bit pointless to me. :/ not enough room for a real cover art, and it doesn't usually come out to being more than the artists head or something of the sorts.



But you can use the thumbnail for more description. 8D  If it's a fap story, the thumb can say "M/M/?/M 18+ onoz jesus fuck" or whatever and it'll grab more attention. All I'm saying is that people are too lazy to read titles and descriptions for every story on their browse page (which is why visual art is so popular - less work to figure out if you want to click).


----------



## Aurali (Aug 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> But you can use the thumbnail for more description. 8D  If it's a fap story, the thumb can say "M/M/?/M 18+ onoz jesus fuck" or whatever and it'll grab more attention. All I'm saying is that people are too lazy to read titles and descriptions for every story on their browse page (which is why visual art is so popular - less work to figure out if you want to click).



True :3


----------



## Aden (Aug 23, 2009)

Eli said:


> True :3



I think you owe me one internet point because I got you to agree.


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 23, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=15783



And as another point (and one that I think has been made here before, but I forget by who), something like "just some crappy thing I wrote" does not qualify as a description. It tells me that the writer has nothing invested in the work, which means I as a reader shouldn't bother to care about it either.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> I got you to agree.


So? I'm not stubborn...


Poetigress said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=15783


 I saw that.. but I didn't wanna necro a thread :/




> And as another point (and one that I think has been made here before, but I forget by who), something like "just some crappy thing I wrote" does not qualify as a description. It tells me that the writer has nothing invested in the work, which means I as a reader shouldn't bother to care about it either.


THIS! THIS THIS THIS THIS.. oh god...


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 23, 2009)

I won't read your story if the title is generic and there is no description.  SELL YOURSELVES GODDOMMOT!  Also, lack of detail for mysterious effect is no substitute for a real eye catches, I just won't read it if you don't give me anything to go off.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 23, 2009)

An easy way to generate views? Write something that'll require you to use the red box. That'll get people to look your submission even if it isn't good.


----------



## kitreshawn (Aug 23, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> An easy way to generate views? Write something that'll require you to use the red box. That'll get people to look your submission even if it isn't good.



Quoted for truth.

You will find that anything that is teh pronz will get many more views than something that is not.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 24, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> An easy way to generate views? Write something that'll require you to use the red box. That'll get people to look your submission even if it isn't good.


Sure didn't take long for someone to pop in this particular clever remark.


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 24, 2009)

kitreshawn said:


> You will find that anything that is teh pronz will get many more views than something that is not.



Actually, I'm at the point where my general-audience work seems to get far more views and comments than my adult stuff, although to be fair, I haven't been posting much in the way of new adult work.

At any rate, this is a well-worn path, and I don't see the need to go down it again in this particular thread.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Aug 24, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> I won't read your story if the title is generic and there is no description.  SELL YOURSELVES GODDOMMOT!  Also, lack of detail for mysterious effect is no substitute for a real eye catches, I just won't read it if you don't give me anything to go off.



totally agree with that. if you go into a store and pick up a novel with no story description on the back or something, would you really want to read that?

No detail is just that; it's not fancy or mysterious in any way. It's just no detail, and most ppl, myself included, won't read. Excerpts from the story in the description often work well I think.


----------



## Murphy Z (Aug 24, 2009)

And put in lots of keywords and fill in all the races and stuff.

And spell things right: I don't think people will find your story if it's titled the "Loin King" (or maybe they will in that case, depending on what they're looking for)


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 24, 2009)

I totally suck at summarizing things. I at least try, but I don't think people can tell what the story is about from them. x3

One thing that tends to turn me off from a story, is either misspelled or not capitalized titles.


----------



## foozzzball (Aug 25, 2009)

The easiest way to generate more views is to write material people like reading enough to keep an eye on what you write in future, and to write regularly.


----------



## Poetigress (Aug 25, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> The easiest way to generate more views is to write material people like reading enough to keep an eye on what you write in future, and to write regularly.



Which is, of course, not nearly as easy as most would like.


----------



## foozzzball (Aug 25, 2009)

Poetigress said:


> Which is, of course, not nearly as easy as most would like.



Hey, we can only lead them to the water. We can't make them drink it... but we _can_ drown them.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 25, 2009)

Another idea: Draw porn and write about it.
Ditto


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Aug 26, 2009)

foozzzball said:


> Hey, we can only lead them to the water. We can't make them drink it... but we _can_ drown them.



now there's an idea >: )


----------



## FelixBandercoot (May 1, 2010)

Right now, I'm working on how to best advertise my latest work, "Rogue", to the FA community. Although I like the idea of describing the story in the comment/description section, I also don't want to give too much away for the reader. Any suggestions as to how I can overcome this situation?

-Felix Bandercoot


----------



## panzergulo (May 1, 2010)

FelixBandercoot said:


> Right now, I'm working on how to best advertise my latest work, "Rogue", to the FA community. Although I like the idea of describing the story in the comment/description section, I also don't want to give too much away for the reader. Any suggestions as to how I can overcome this situation?
> 
> -Felix Bandercoot



Copy/paste the first couple paragraphs into the comment section. Also, beginning of anything must be dynamite for this to work. If your beginnings are like wet socks, less will probably check out the story.

If the above doesn't appeal to you... well, the comment section must work like some sort of a ad. Ads are a form of art on their own. A short synopsis without revealing too much is what you're basically looking for. Practice and experience will help you. When describing something you don't want to reveal, bypass it somehow. Say it's "a surprise" or "something interesting" or something else.

Never say anything negative about your own story in your own commentary. But that was pretty obvious from the beginning, wasn't it?


----------

